# Ohio Deer Harvest Compiled Data



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I went through all of the reported harvest data on the ODNR website and made this spreadsheet for myself to use. I got tired of trying to go through each report to compare one year to another.

I thought others might like it also, so here it is.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

Now that shows alot of work, Thank You. I will be printing thank out for sure.


----------



## noodle8177 (Sep 24, 2007)

Good job. Also looks like numbers dropped big time last year. Compared to years before. I believe this year is going to be a way down also. Not seeing the deer I have seen in the past. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is a site with some totals for prior to 2002. It offers tag sales, but doesn't break down the seasons. Just in case anyone wants to see the older data.

http://www.southeasternoutdoors.com/outdoors/hunting/deer/deer-harvest-ohio.html


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

Lundy said:


> I went through all of the reported harvest data on the ODNR website and made this spreadsheet for myself to use. I got tired of trying to go through each report to compare one year to another.
> 
> I thought others might like it also, so here it is.


Lundy,

Under the Damage Permits section the number of deer killed is much greater than the permits issued. I assume that means that the permits can represent multiple deer. Is that correct?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

buckeye dan said:


> Lundy,
> 
> Under the Damage Permits section the number of deer killed is much greater than the permits issued. I assume that means that the permits can represent multiple deer. Is that correct?


That would be correct, especially early on 2002 - 2006(data I could find) there were "in season" and "out of season" permits issued per the ODNR publications. I don't know all of the history of when or what or why but do know there was some sort of change later to the damage permit issued. I just added all types of damage permits that were shown and total deer killed per their published data.

I think early on a permit would be issued that permitted more, much more, than one deer to be killed per damage permit.

The ODNR does a great job of publishing a lot of historical data, but it is spread throughout so many different reports that is was hard to get what I wanted so I made my own.

I have since added deer permits sold, success ratio of harvest to permits sold, and car deer accidents by year. It is nice to have it all on one page.

I do hear a lot of hunters saying to eliminate the 2 day gun season because the gun kill is too high. I say that this data only points to one growing segment of harvest and it isn't the gun harvest


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Lundy
Nice chart, thanks.
Do you (or anyone) know what year this crazy 6 deer limit was imposed. I'm sure that will have a bearing on increased deer havest especially for archery hunting since they have access to using the tags for 2 months before gun season.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

crappiedude said:


> Lundy
> Nice chart, thanks.
> Do you (or anyone) know what year this crazy 6 deer limit was imposed. I'm sure that will have a bearing on increased deer havest especially for archery hunting since they have access to using the tags for 2 months before gun season.


I'm not sure but I think it was 2008 or 2009.

However the total number of deer killed over 3 in this state is just barely over 6,000 deer per year.

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Hun...wmanydeerhunterstake/tabid/23949/Default.aspx


----------

